# Frost/freeze hits Missouri vineyard



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 13, 2012)

just on local St. Loius news:

http://fox2now.com/?s=sugar+creek

Have not had a chance to look at mine yet. I'am on a hill top, think I am safe.......


Edit: this was the early story before the frost, I'll post the after when they put it up on their site.
See post #6


----------



## BobF (Apr 13, 2012)

A few of my elders look sick, everything else is fine. Hopefully this is the last of it for the year.


----------



## Julie (Apr 13, 2012)

my cherry trees have been taking some serious hits but they still look pretty good, flowers are still looking good. If I can get thru the next few weeks.


----------



## bob1 (Apr 13, 2012)

In TN trees look good grapes not so good. I am trying to refrain and use nice words.


----------



## Julie (Apr 13, 2012)

bob1 said:


> In TN trees look good grapes not so good. I am trying to refrain and use nice words.


 
well good luck with that


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is the aftermath video:

http://fox2now.com/2012/04/13/cold-snap-hit-wineries-hard-damaging-vines/


----------



## rob (Apr 13, 2012)

Here in Iowa mine got hit pretty hard, the buds just dried up over night from the frost. Its to early to tell how much crop damage we might have.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 13, 2012)

Hopefully a second budding will improve things.


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 14, 2012)

The frost hit my little vineyard REAL Hard. Have 16 vines on a pretty steep hill, at 1520 ft. elev. There were 100's of grape clusters, very early set, from the warm winter/spring. Now they are all brown & 90% of the leaves are brown also. I cried in my wine. Roy


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh crap - just emailed Ed to see how his vines are doing..


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 14, 2012)

Checked mine this afternoon, just a few leaves here and there hit by the frost, nothing major. Dodged that one!


----------



## bob1 (Apr 14, 2012)

I saw what FTC Wines saw and felt the same way.


----------



## farmer (Apr 14, 2012)

We had 24 degrees for two nights. Everything got hit hard ,the grapes that had buds swelling the buds are drying up. The plums ,apples and cherries were blooming I can figure nothing from them . I was able to cover my blueberries. Looks like a slow wine year.


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 15, 2012)

UPDATE, I went out early this AM & my vines have new 3-4 " shoots since the frost. Some of these have tiny fruit clusters on them, guess this is a "second set" I've heard about, only time will tell how many new clusters will form or if they will survive then next hit. Roy


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 15, 2012)

FTC Wines said:


> UPDATE, I went out early this AM & my vines have new 3-4 " shoots since the frost.
> Some of these have tiny fruit clusters on them, guess this is a "second set" I've heard about, only time will tell how many new clusters will form or if they will survive then next hit. Roy


 
Hopefully there is no "next hit"


----------



## Julie (Apr 15, 2012)

FTC Wines said:


> UPDATE, I went out early this AM & my vines have new 3-4 " shoots since the frost. Some of these have tiny fruit clusters on them, guess this is a "second set" I've heard about, only time will tell how many new clusters will form or if they will survive then next hit. Roy


 
congrats and good luck thru the next few weeks. I check out the next 10 day forcast and I am not seeing any frost so let's me hopeful that this is done.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 16, 2012)

Interesting article. Looks like MO got the approval to buy grapes from outside the state to make 95% of the wine. Looks like a lot of vineyards got hit hard.

http://wine.appellationamerica.com/wine-review/410/Missouri-Freeze.html


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you heard back from Ed from St. Francois Winery/Vineyards?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 17, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Have you heard back from Ed from St. Francois Winery/Vineyards?




Yeah they got hit hard too. There are already signs of new growth - he is not sure of the outcome yet whether the whites will produce fruit on the secondary growth.

The reds do pretty good on a secondary growth.


----------

